

Adobe.com: Release Adobe Fireworks to Open Source - danboarder
http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/adobe-com-release-adobe-fireworks-to-open-source

======
DigitalSea
It makes perfect sense to do this. If they're not continuing on with
development they should either open source the code or sell it to someone who
is willing to continue its development. Surely someone is interested in
continuing on with the development of this amazing application?

~~~
estel
There's still some probably non-significant value in them retaining FW for at
least another year or two (after all, CS6 is still less than a year old).

------
dvhh
As much sense as it seems to make, I would sooner see pig fly than something
like that happen. Not counting the probable usual issue with code licenses.

------
shib71
They won't be able to do this, for the same reason they couldn't open source
Flash - too much proprietary code and licenced stuff.

~~~
michielvoo
Flash is also a runtime for code and supports video decoding. Fireworks on the
other hand is a utility application built around the PNG graphics format
(which is not patented, but Adobe/Macromedia has extended it for Fireworks
metadata).

But even if it is a more suitable candidate to open-source, I just don't think
there's much in it for Adobe. It'll just cost a lot of money with the lawyers
involved and the whole code-base will need to be reviewed.

~~~
michaelbuddy
yup, Adobe has been in the business of buying up competition for years. They
aren't just going to give away a system that will take share away from their
products.

